# Pudel FR, Dämpfer



## Murx (5. August 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt knapp 2 Jahre Dämpfer Test hinter mir habe, ists Zeit für ein kleine Bestandsaufnahme:

Da der Pudel FR leicht degressiv angelenkt wird (ähnlich wie z.b. Cannondale Prophet oder Bergamont  Big Air) war gleich beim Kauf klar, dass ein progressiver Luftdämpfer in den FR Pudel muss. 

Ein kleiner Test mit einem geliehenen Fox Vanilla hat dann auch direkt ergeben, dass der Hinterbau mit einer dicken Feder entweder bockhart wird, oder - mit der eigentlich passenden Feder -- direkt durchschlägt.

Ich hab den Pudel also gleich mit einem Roco Air WC 200mm geordert.
Fazit: Der Roco ist eine echte Sänfte, spricht super an, ist nicht überdämpft und auch ausreichend progressiv. Top Dämpfer -- im Prinzip.
Spricht so gut der Stahl Vanilla RC den ich mal hatte.

Nachteil 1: Bergauf sackt der Roco derart durch den Federweg, dass man fast hinten vom Rad runterfällt.

Nachteil 2: Hängt man den Roco in die 180 mm Einstellung, dann schlägt er ebenfalls sofort durch. (oder aber man pumpt das Ding auf, bis die Unterarme abfallen und dann - siehe Vanilla - wird der Hinterbau wieder ziemlich hart)

Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch einen 222 mm Pearl 3.1 hatte, habe ich spasshalber mal den eingebaut - und der ist schon mal ein echter Treffer.

Vorteil 1: Baut man den 222mm dämpfer hinten oben und im Dämpferschlitten ganz vorne ein, dann kriegt man (abhängig von Gabel, bei mir eine 66) eine Tretlagerhöhe von  ~360 und einen Lenkwinkel von  ~65 Grad (Pi mal Daumen) - ziemlich gut.

Vorteil 2: Der Pearl hat 66 mm Hub - aus den 140 mm (beim Roco Air WC 200mm) werden da schon mal  ~165 oder so.

Vorteil 3: Der Pearl lässt sich  im Pudel mit  ~35% Sag fahren - und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch - (Mäuerchen Flat Drop 1,50) - der Pearl ist  ein extrem progressives Dämpfer -Teil.

Vorteil 4: Den Pearl kann man wegen Motion Control 1A den Berg hochwuchten.

Nachteil 1: Der Pearl ist blöderweise zäher als der Roco - spricht nicht mal im Ansatz so gut an, d.h ab und zu rumpelts etwas.
(aber ich glaube der Roco Air WC setzt auch Masstäbe bzgl Ansprechverhalten)


Nachteil 2: Obwohl der Pearl extrem progressiv ist - die untere Anlenkung des Pudels sollte man direkt zuschweissen - auch mit Pearl schlägt der Pudel *heftig* durch ! 

Mit Pearl 3.1 bin ich den Pudel ziemlich lang gefahren:
Park, Tour - ziemlich prima eigentlich.

Zwischendurch hatte ich dann einen Pearl 3.3 als Leihgabe drin- und der war (keine Ahnung warum) schlechter als der Pearl 3.1 - spricht schlechter an.

Wenn ich jetzt also nicht mittlerweile Dämpfer 4 drin hätte würde ich den Pearl 3.1 empfehlen. 

Dämpfer 4 ist ein Manitou ISX-4 Intrinsic (günstig geschossen bei poison-bikes) Der spricht zwar nicht ganz so gut an wie der Roco WC, aber - 

Vorteil 1: -- er spricht fast so gut an. Ausserdem gibt er den Federweg etwas zögerlicher her. Passt noch besser zum Pudel als der Pearl (bei 35% Sag zischt der Pearl im mittleren Federwegsbereich ein bisschen zu schnell durch den Federweg)

Vorteil 2: Der ISX lässt sich ziemlich fein einstellen, inklusive - extrem wichtig beim Pudel: Progression.

Vorteil 3: Er  hat 70mm Travel - gibt nochmal paar mm extra Federweg - insgesamt so etwa 180.

Vorteil 4: Im Gegensatz  zum Roco fällt man bergauf nicht hinten vom Rad runter  - im Gegenteil - man fällt fast vorne runter !! Der ISX sitzt bergauf extrem hoch in seinem Federweg - bergauf hat man *weniger* Sag als auf der Ebene -- keine Ahnung warum das so ist ?

Vorteil 5: Während beim Pearl  -- z.b beim Antritt Richtung Kicker - und offenem Motion Control ziemlich viel Saft in der Federung verschwindet, 
gehts beim Intrinsic direkt vorwärts.

Nachteil 1:
Dieses merkwürdige Verhalten von Vorteil 4 gibts auch hin und wieder bergab -- d.h. manchmal hängt man etwas weiter vorne als eigentlich geplant  ! Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Testsieger :ISX-4 Air intrinsic mit 222mm Einbaulänge


GRuss
Murx


----------



## michar (5. August 2009)

schöner bericht...ich hab zwar kein pudel fr..aber ein santa cruz heckler..das sehr aehnlich degressiv angelenkt ist! ich habe..entgegen vieler meinungen...das beste ergebnis mit einem dhx5 air hinbekommen...viele meinten der wuerde das degressive noch verstaerken..aber selbst im bikepark hatte ich keine durchschlaege..
Vorher hatte ich einen dhx5 coil und einen fox float drin! allerdings habe ich gehoert das TF TUNING in England eine absolute waffe aus dem geunstigen float (generell aus luftdaempfern) machen kann...grade was das degressive angeht...das scheint der wahnsinn zu sein! ich ueberlege den echt mal dahin zu schicken...
Auch wenn ichs mim dhx immoment echt recht gut im griff hab..der mittlere federweg is halt immer so ne sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (6. August 2009)

Vom Dämpfungsverhalten bin ich absolut nicht zufrieden mit dem Pudel FR.
Nachteil 1+2 ist auch beim normalen roco air so.


----------



## michar (6. August 2009)

dann einfahc mal was anderes probieren...roco ist auch leider (mittlerweile) ein schrott daempfer


----------



## Murx (6. August 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> Vom Dämpfungsverhalten bin ich absolut nicht zufrieden mit dem Pudel FR.
> Nachteil 1+2 ist auch beim normalen roco air so.



Kann ich bestätigen.

Bei einem degressiv angelenkten Eingelenker wie dem Pudel reicht das Dämpfungsverhalten von "Müll" (200 Stahldämpfer mit 50 mm Hub, in der unteren Anlenkung) über "Sehr gut" (222mm Pearl 3.1 mit 66mm Hub in der oberen Anlenkung) bis "Super" (222 mm ISX-4 intrinsic mit 70 mm in der oberen Anlenkung). 

Aber deswegen habe ich diesen Bericht überhaupt geschrieben.

Du kannst also jetzt -
- weiter so fahren und schimpfen
- meinen Pearl 3.1. kaufen   Schreib mir ne PM ich mach dir ein gutes
  Angebot.
- einen ISX-4 schiessen
- warten ob jemand noch ne bessere Empfehlung hat.

In jedem Fall halte ich die untere Anlenkung für unfahrbar.
Wenn du den Dämpfer da drin hast, ist die Sache klar.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2009)

michar schrieb:


> dann einfahc mal was anderes probieren...roco ist auch leider (mittlerweile) ein schrott daempfer



warum? technisch sind die Dinger ja auf der Höhe, haben die fertigungstechnisch so arg nachgelassen?


----------



## michar (6. August 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> warum? technisch sind die Dinger ja auf der Höhe, haben die fertigungstechnisch so arg nachgelassen?



brutal...die dinger daempfen wie ********! ich hatte noch einen alten von 2005/6..schande ueber mich das ich den verkauft hab..weil das ding war echt noch super! heute die dinger sind echt grotten schlecht..ziemlich billig gemacht...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2009)

Sorry für Offtopic:

Ja, ich hab keinen jüngeren als 2008 in der Hand gehabt, aber da war noch alles in Ordnung, sehr sauber gemacht. Danke, jetzt kriege ich Alpträume vorm ersten Mann der mir einen 2010er schickt


----------



## mussso (6. August 2009)

@Murx:
So ich hab doch gleich heute Nachmittag mal meinen DHX 3.0 eingebaut mit 222mm Einbaulänge und ca. 70mm Hub.
Fühlt sich wesentlich besser so an.Mit dem Lenkwinkel fühl ich mich doch sehr wohl!Der Hintarbau schluckt so eigentlich alles ohne Probleme und ohne bisher durchzuschlagen, spricht super an.Sag hab ich meine gewünschten 30%.
Nur Bergauf gehts etwas schwerer.
Am Wochenende werde ich noch einen ausgiebigeren Test machen.

Hast du deinen Manitou mal in der unteren Aufnahme befestigt?
Wie würde sich das auf den Federweg auswirken wenn das möglich ist?(Geschätzte gesamtlänge)


----------



## Murx (7. August 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> @Murx:
> So ich hab doch gleich heute Nachmittag mal meinen DHX 3.0 eingebaut mit 222mm Einbaulänge und ca. 70mm Hub.
> Fühlt sich wesentlich besser so an.Mit dem Lenkwinkel fühl ich mich doch sehr wohl!Der Hintarbau schluckt so eigentlich alles ohne Probleme und ohne bisher durchzuschlagen, spricht super an.Sag hab ich meine gewünschten 30%.
> Nur Bergauf gehts etwas schwerer.
> ...



Hi - in der unteren Aufnahme wird er erstens durchschlagen, aber noch bevor er das tut, kollidiert der reifen mit dem Sitzrohr.

Wenn der Pudel bei 50mm Hub (200mm Dämpfer) in der oberen Aufnahme 140 mm Federweg hat, dann hat er - pi mal daumen, ich weiss dass das nicht ganz linear ist - 70/50*140= 196 mm Federweg.
(Ich schätze ihn eher auf 'reale' 180-185mm,)

Wenn du die gleiche Rechnung für die untere Aufnahme machst, kommst du übrigens auf 252mm. Bisschen (zu) viel.


Gruss


----------

